# Ww 2 Plane Found On Beach In Wales



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

this would be a great find .http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071114/ap_on_re_us/lost_fighter_plane


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've heard of another relatively complete and intact P38 rotting in a jungle in Indonesia. You'd think someone would have hauled it out long ago.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

talk about a collectors item, might be worth while to take it home somehow.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cool!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

This past weekend we were cleaning up our basement and my son discovered the 1/18 scale P-38 Lightning that I had carefully hidden away for him. Picked it up a few years ago for like eight bucks at Toys R Us.

Weird coincidence!

At 1/18 scale, its huge! 

Huzz


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

spe130 said:


> I've heard of another relatively complete and intact P38 rotting in a jungle in Indonesia. You'd think someone would have hauled it out long ago.


From what I read in the paper today, the US government has no interest in any wreckage predating 1948 and routinely relinquishes all legal jurisdiction in these matters.

I suppose anyone with the $ to mount a salvage operation would have a right to do so, but aside from lacking the funds, I'm kinda low on display space!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think the Navy and Marines have been more aggressive. The Army records apparently went up in flames in '61, so they don't bother with it.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

all well and good, if i had teh cash i would be on a hunt for some salvage but i am a little more particular in what i would want for my " display" case . i would like to have a mustang, a corsair, and anything WWII german i could get my hands on tanks, planes, weapons, badges, buttons, whatever. i do have an original nazi bank from WWII (skull) however when i found it in the junk store it had already had a large hole made in the bottom (for money to be removed when originally tou used a hammer) since it is made of plaster i hope to restore it but it will be hard to do, with the damage however with that said even in its current condition it will still bring a high price due to the rarity of them since to get your cash out you busted it open, and with the few there are because of being destroyed during and after the war, and the sheer fact that it is a piece of WWII history. the only reason i have not sold it is because i know i have a peice of history and that even if someone did want it they would want to get it for nothing stating that it is to badly damaged, well if they wat a mint shape one they can expect to shell out ( at last time i spoke with someone well versed in the value of WWII memorabilia) 12,000.00 to 30,000.00. and this was about 20 years ago ( i got it when i was 12 years old) it has been with me a long time and would sell it if someone wanted to give me a really nice chunk of cash for it, but seeing as how that will not happen then i will have it for many more years to come.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

John P said:


> Cool!


I knew you would like this story John.
Bert


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Navy actively discourages the salvage of WWII navy planes. To the extent that they've gone to court to prevent it. They still claim they're Navy property, and refuse to let anyone recover them. Which I think just sucks.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah pretty backward thinking.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Amazing statistics in the article - 10,000 built, only 32 full or partial remain...wow.

My father-in-law was an engineer in the Pacific during WWII, he was fascinated by the P38. You can see one of the planes he fabricated out of scrap in my photo album. When we were clearing out the family house 2 years ago I found a plastic kit he had built of a P38 - I believe from the raised decal location indicators that it is an Aurora.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Wow Chris, it's easy to see that talent runs in your family.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Rattrap said:


> Wow Chris, it's easy to see that talent runs in your family.


Joe was an incredible guy - expert craftsman and carpenter. I wish he had lived longer. He died at 64, long before I really had a chance to learn much from him.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Amazing statistics in the article - 10,000 built, only 32 full or partial remain...wow.


 Now check the stats for Me-109s. 35,000 built. Something like only a dozen left, maybe two in flying condition. 'Tis sad.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

cool!


----------

